# Anime Windows Icons



## newtype0 (Apr 12, 2008)

OK, I wasn't sure if I should post this in the Tech Department but here goes nothing:

Anime _Windows Icons_
*With , I made a bunch of Chibi Anime Character Icons for Windows XP:* 


*Download Link:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




```
http://rapidshare.com/files/107042255/CHIBI_ICONS_0.rar
```



-Most of the original artwork by  artists. Artist name & Artwork name in Brackets [...] in the filenames.
-A few are originals by Me (You'll notice by the dis-quality difference).
-This did take some work, It wasn't as simple as Drag'n'Drop
-Includes icons of characters from series like:
20th Century Boys
Berserk
Bleach
Cowboy Bebop
Death Note
Eyeshield 21
Final Fantasy VII
Fullmetal Alchemist
Gundam Wing
Gunnm (Battle Angel Alita)
Hellsing
Howl's Moving Castle
Hunter x Hunter
Jungle Wa Itsumo Hale Nochi Guu
Legend of Zelda
Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya, The
Mushishi
Naruto
Noir
One Piece
Peace Maker Kurogane
Rurouni Kenshin
Samurai Champloo
Shakugan no Shana
Spice and Wolf
Trigun
Trinity Blood
Tsubasa Chronicle
Wolf's Rain

Hope you enjoy, _because I know Deviant Art won't_.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 13, 2008)

.. Wow. pek


----------



## SENTINEL (Apr 13, 2008)

I have a mac     .


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Apr 13, 2008)

That can be usefull.


----------



## Creator (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks good. Nicely done.


----------



## Hana (Apr 13, 2008)

I see no TTGL icons in there. 

Other than that, its a nice collection. I might use some on my desktop.


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Apr 14, 2008)

Those are so awesome X3


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 15, 2008)

nice i like them


----------



## Empress (Apr 16, 2008)

cuuuuute, keep making them


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 18, 2008)

damn thats a lot.. i stole a few /


----------



## newtype0 (Sep 12, 2008)

Been like a half a year since I last posted here, well I would like to mention a Icon site that is a treasure trove for people who like to make their own Icons: here. With the right software (.gif to .ico) you can make icons posted in the site above, in seconds.

PS - just realized its pics from ign.com users


----------

